# Knob and Cap changes to Triad Fuzz???



## irvmuller (Dec 6, 2020)

So I made a Triad Fuzz (based on JHS 3 Fuzz) and I'm _loving_ it on Bass.

I love how I can get that gated sound out of the Bias control. Only thing is that there's not a lot of wiggle room on the knob. Literally, the second half of the knob gets no sound for me. It may be a different story on guitar.

*So, to get a wider range of use on the Bias control, should I change it from a B5K to a B2K or a A5K? *What do you guys think?

Also, I love the sound when the Fat switch is engaged. *Any ideas on what Cap may be engaged when the Fat is switched on?* I might make that bigger to let even more low end through.


----------



## irvmuller (Dec 6, 2020)

Would I be wrong to assume it would be this Electrolytic cap that connects to the center of the switch?

It's hard to know for sure without there being a schematic up yet.


----------



## Chas Grant (Dec 6, 2020)

What type of switch does it call, for, On\On or On\Off\On?


----------



## phi1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Yeah I think that’s the one. JHS actually showed the circuits in a video and someone screenshotted them in this thread.






						JHS 3 series Overdrive
					

He just posted the schematic on their live stream, probably don't actually need a board, but might be fun to mod this one



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## irvmuller (Dec 6, 2020)

Chas Grant said:


> What type of switch does it call, for, On\On or On\Off\On?


On\On


----------



## irvmuller (Dec 6, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Yeah I think that’s the one. JHS actually showed the circuits in a video and someone screenshotted them in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! Thanks!


----------



## irvmuller (Dec 6, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Yeah I think that’s the one. JHS actually showed the circuits in a video and someone screenshotted them in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. Found what I needed.


----------



## Chas Grant (Dec 6, 2020)

Yep. it puts the 4.7u cap in parallel with the 22nF cap. This gives you 4.92uF so it will allow more bass into circuit. Down is the 4.7u and 22n, up is just 22n


----------



## irvmuller (Dec 6, 2020)

Chas Grant said:


> Yep. it puts the 4.7u cap in parallel with the 22nF cap. This gives you 4.92uF so it will allow more bass into circuit. Down is the 4.7u and 22n, up is just 22n


Yeah. That makes sense. I think what I may do is bump the 22n up to 100n. That’ll give the Fat switch a bit more bottom end while making the pedal more usable in general.


----------

